# Another Year Shot to Hell!!



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, here we go again, creeping ever closer to the big five-oh. 47 and counting today!! :hat: And I'm _still_ in a high school frame of mind! My band plays tonight, so I've blocked off some time this afternoon to do some modelling. Just crank up some tunes and let the paint and glue fly!!

Wayne


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Kids.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

"Damn kids n their Rock N Roll music"....wait....im gettin up there too.....Turnin the big four oh this year...AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday! :hat: 
I will see 47 next month. My mind is still in teenage mode, my body, well, I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Knock, knock.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I celebrated the 15th anniversary of my 29th birthday recently, so it looks like we're all in good company! :thumbsup:


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Happy Birthday! :hat:
> I will see 47 next month. My mind is still in teenage mode, my body, well, I don't want to talk about it.


And we don't want to see or talk about it either....arf...arf !!!!


happy b'day.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

48 and 2 months here.

sigh.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday! :hat: 

Old men, all of you! :tongue:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Pikers !!! All of you !! I have underwear older than that !!
I hit 65 next month. ( the 10th, all gifts accepted graciously ) Trust me, old age is not for the timid !!  
Dabbler

OH, and Happy Birthday all ! :thumbsup:


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I'll be 23 in a little over a month.


*ducks and runs*


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just turned 40 on 8-6-05
My wife went out of state with her sisters and I stayed home with my best friend (my son).
No cake , no card , and no present.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

After age 40, fire codes forbid a cake with candles.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, Dabbler!
I'd send you a gift, but all I have are spaceship kits, and we all know that you won't do spaceships! :tongue:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

HobbyTalkers unite!

Should we pool our resources and buy JGG1701 a birthday present?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

:hat: Happy Birthday, Rebel Rocker!! :hat:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Hey, Dabbler!
> I'd send you a gift, but all I have are spaceship kits, and we all know that you won't do spaceships! :tongue:


That's ok, it's the thought that counts. However, if you happen to come across a long lost George Zucco kit, well.................  

Dribbling and Disoriented Dabbler


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

I'm hitting the big 40 next April......can't believe it creeped up on me this soon. But I take pride that I still have the mind set of a teenager, My other half wishes I would grow up........Yeah, like THATS gonna happen 

"you've gotta get old, you don't gotta grow up"


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

JGG1701 said:


> Just turned 40 on 8-6-05
> My wife went out of state with her sisters and I stayed home with my best friend (my son).
> No cake , no card , and no present.


If MY wife goes outta state with her sisters on my 40th birthday, I'd consider THAT my present. The best gift a wife could give... <j/k>


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

guartho said:


> I'll be 23 in a little over a month.
> 
> *ducks and runs*


Shoot, I've got neckties older than you.

Not that I ever wear them.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Guartho, at least _someone_ around here is younger than me... :thumbsup: 

My family is the reason why you don't see candles on cakes after 40 - we lit one of my grandfather's cakes on fire when he was in his late 80s! :freak:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks to all for the kind wishes! It's now 5:30 AM Sunday morning, and I'm dragging my sorry rear end in after the gig. Am I getting too old for this s***? HELL NO!!! Peter Pan ain't got nuthin' on me! Sure, I'll sleep away a good portion of my Sunday, but heck, football season ain't in full swing yet! 

Thanks again!
Wayne


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Happy B-Day.

Me, well I am 44 and a half. My problems seem to stem from the fact I still feel like a kid and sometimes act like one. I remember having summers off to do whatever, not having responsibilities, etc. I guess most of us never move past 18. Then when I have to be all grown up and do things like worry about career, money, bills, etc. It is very depressing.

Everything I ever needed to know I learned in Kindergarten. How true is that book title?

Cheers and Rock on!

Max Bryant


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MightyMax said:


> I guess most of us never move past 18. Then when I have to be all grown up and do things like worry about career, money, bills, etc. It is very depressing.


Yeah, that business about never moving past 18 is mostly true — for the male half of the population, anyway.  

But accepting adult responsibilites doesn't mean you have to give up the good things about being a kid — like laughing at doo-doo pee-pee jokes. And building models, of course.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Woman think men are still kids. Of course! We are kids wrapped in old skin.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> HobbyTalkers unite!
> 
> Should we pool our resources and buy JGG1701 a birthday present?


Awe gosh , you shouldn't. Really.
Happy Birthday Mr. Rebel Rocker :hat: :wave:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Oh just think of the senoir coffee and 5% discounts at Bi-Lo grocery stores on Wed.Think of the young goodlooking girls calling you Sir.Think of the money you'll be rakin in on Social Security checks.Just think of .................... suddenly I'am depressed and I'am only 47.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Bah Humbug ! Nobody here's old, Someone once said our idea of "Old" is "fifteen years older than you are ! 
Dabbler

Wait ! In my case that'd be 80 ??!! Gawd, now I'M depressed !!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

My supervisor at work (who is 43 years old) went to McDonald's for lunch one day last week and came back laughing. It seems the young lady behind the counter gave him the senior citizen's discount. :freak:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Danged kids! Do I gotta do EVERYTHING myself?!?*



Mark McGovern said:


> Knock knock.


 Can't believe that not even* one* of you whippersnappers bit on this (excepting the Dabbler, who's old enough to have *forgotten *how a knock-knock joke is supposed to go).

_Who's there?_

Argo.

_Argo who?_

Argo peddle yer papers - I hit 50 last St. Patty's Day. But congratulations on everybody elses' B.D.s!:hat:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Happy Birthday Rebel. Sounds like you party'd hearty. Don't let another birthday bug you none. I'm about a month and half away from my 49th and I feel like I'm still in my 20's

OUCH! Darn bad back and trick knee are acting up again.

OK, maybe physically not 20 but mentally...well mentally I guess I'm still 7 or 8!

Anyways Happy Birthday. Stick around, it get's really weird as you approach 50.

Just ask our resident curmudgeon, Mark McGovern.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

The Dabbler didn't forget knock-knocks, but he wasn't gonna be the first to bite. You don't get this old by being stupid ya know !!
Well, ok, not ALL the time, anyhow !!
Think I'll take out my dentures, pull of my TRIfocals, turn off the hearing aid & take a nap. ......ah,...... better hit the bathroom first.......


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Happy Day, Reb. I hit the same on Monday the 15th.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> Can't believe that not even* one* of you whippersnappers bit on this (excepting the Dabbler, who's old enough to have *forgotten *how a knock-knock joke is supposed to go).
> (Knock, knock.)
> _Who's there?_
> Argo.
> ...


Aw, c'mon, who's expected to know that joke? It must have been old when Henny Youngman was a sperm.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Many thanks to all well-wishers and return best wishes to all the other celebrants on this thread. As I've always said, I'm still in a high school frame of mind, so the ever-increasing number of years old hasn't seemed to bother me, thus far. Sure, there are things that, as I get older, remind me of the _truth_ of the situation, such as the failing eyesight, but on the whole I'm still excited and pleased by the same things as when I was a child. I still can't wait for the next super hero movie to come out, I still always stop by the hobby store whenever I'm in the area(even though I know nothing new has come out since yesterday), I still have to check out the toy aisle every time I'm at the store. 

Ya know the one thing I truly miss, though? Playing baseball. Not softball. Hardball. I feel pretty confident that I could probably play, the opportunity just never seems to present itself. When I was a kid, we'd be out the door by 7AM every day, over to the sandlot. We'd play all morning, break for lunch, and meet back to play again until our moms called us to supper. Jeez, I miss that. It's kninda neat that a couple of the guys in the band are ones that I spent all day with at the sandlot.

I guess that's one of the things I treasure about modeling. When I'm working on a kit, I'm that little kid again. Especially when I pop on the old classic rock tunes to enhance the feeling! Ya just can't beat it!

Wayne

BTW, my B-Day reality check gift? A magnifying lamp! D'oh!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Geez Reb, you hit a nerve there. We ( in the 40's-50's ) didn't have enough guys for teams so we played "rounders" with Carnation Milk can for a ball and broomstick for a bat. ( yes, you did have to catch very gingerly once that can got "distorted" )
NO gloves ( no money either ) but if one of us came up with a 'nickel rocket' baseball, we'd play til the cover came off then use a whole roll the old man's "friction tape" to tape it up til it was nothing but tape eventually, lopsided as hell too.

Trouble today is there ARE no sandlots, or if their are, their "reserved" for organized teams, or someone owns them and their off limits. I do feel sorry for kids today, they can't/don't use their imaginations. ( Like modeling, e.g. ) As was stated on a post here before, everything today is 'prefab', ready-made, disposable or electronic.

Like you, that 'kid' is still alive inside me. Oh, I pay bills & take responsibility, but that kid is alive and semi-well. I still check out the 64 count Crayola boxes at the store, traded in my Red Ryder BB gun for a .44 magnum, but that's just "bigger" toys for older"kids".

I have no idea where time went !!?? It snuck up on me while I was preoccupied. And I still think my bathroom is haunted, because every time I look in the mirror some old guy is in there watching me !!?? Who IS he ? I don't know him !
Dabbler

PS. Just recieved word tonight two more classmates died. One in car accident, another with a heart attack.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I know the feeling!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Growing up in the country(rural), we had the woods to play in. Playing war in full outfits, playing with GI JOES and other wooded/jungle play. At the pond, we went swimming, fishing and just playing. 

We would play outside all day, no video games, no cable. We would read comics and books. Watching cartoons on saturday morning, building models... 

I miss the good old days!  

Can't get around much anymore, but I am back into models, fishing, and watching cartoons. I guess it ain't all that bad.


----------



## NJFNick (May 22, 2004)

You guys are putting me on a serious downer!
Happy birthday to Rebel and enjoy your day.

I'm 34. The old bugger hasnt reached the mirror yet but i can see him laughing at me in the distance.........

Nick


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Can't believe that not even* one* of you whippersnappers bit on this (excepting the Dabbler, who's old enough to have *forgotten *how a knock-knock joke is supposed to go).
> 
> _Who's there?_
> 
> ...


Sorry,didnt realize it was a knock knock joke,I thought it was a reference to the Grim reaper at the door."I'm Just here for the cake"


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Growing up in the country(rural), we had the woods to play in. Playing war in full outfits, playing with GI JOES and other wooded/jungle play. At the pond, we went swimming, fishing and just playing.
> 
> We would play outside all day, no video games, no cable. We would read comics and books. Watching cartoons on saturday morning, building models...
> 
> ...


..."and thats the way it was and we LIKED it!"


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

NJFNick said:


> I'm 34. The old bugger hasnt reached the mirror yet but i can see him laughing at me in the distance.........
> 
> Nick


That's a great line, kind of Stephen King-ish.

I bought my wife a radio-controlled go-cart (with Jeff Gordon driving, natch). We were out Saturday night playing with it in the driveway. I commented to her that this was the first just plain ol' goofy "fun for the sake of having fun" that we'd had in a while. Dang, I gotta schedule in more play time (is that an ironic comment or what?)!

BTW, Happy Birthday Wayne!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks again! Chris, one of the things I've also found my way back to is flying rockets. What a blast(off)! I recently got one of my young nephews hooked, too! Next Sunday the family is having a party celebrating three people's B-Days, and one of the things planned is a few dozen rocket flights. Of course, that's if I can get all the kids out of the model room long enough! 

And it also depends if I can regain consciousness after next Saturday's gig! Wow, I guess I *AM* getting old! 10-20 years ago I wouldn't have thought twice about just staying up for two days!

Wayne


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Dabbler:


> _Just recieved word tonight two more classmates died. One in car accident, another with a heart attack. _


Sorry to hear it.

However...

Did the one have a heart attack after hearing the other one died in a car crash?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Can't tell ! At last reports they weren't talking !!!.........................D'oh !!
Dabbler


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Sorry I'm a little late. Happy B-day Rebel Rocker. ( Was on shift for 24hrs @ the firehouse). 
yep ! 
I can relate to you all ,being in my mid 40's as well. 
But if you see me on the living room floor at my house with my 7 y/o son or 11 y/o little girl (as is often the case) playing with plastic army men, slot cars racing, match box cars, or in the our back yard coverd with dirt building a dream roadway with tons of Tonka's trucks splash in the mud and water. or.....
You would have a very hard time deciding whom was the biggist kid or who was having the most fun.
Truth be told. To me this is as close to heaven on earth as it can get.
So I say play on! PLAY ON !! &on &on....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Right on Lt. !! 
These will be the best days of you AND your kids' lives. It's good that your kids see your 'human' side. ( and a darn good excuse to still be a kid yourself )
I remember the days I had a persistant facial soap shafing because one of my boys liked to play "barber". ( and NO, I didn't let him near scissors ! )
"Hoseman Harry"
aka Dabbler


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Speaking of kids.......................
My son is the GREATEST.
I've noticed that he has got alot of his mom & alot of me in 'em
 Boy he's really gonna be trouble !!!!!!!!


----------

